# Several “good news” items/issues



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

a) I now have (received yesterday) seven (7) FAB diamond willow sticks which should keep me busy and out of the bars. < joke! >

b) I mentioned here, on more than one occasion, my disappointment in attempting to send canes to a wounded war hero stationed at the Bethesda MD Naval Hospital and Rehab Center. I mailed Cane #1 on Sept 23, 2015 and when that apparently fell into a bottomless pit I sent Cane #2 on Oct 23. The good news is that both of those canes are now in use by two young ladies, both of them injured overseas. However, the USPS tracking system still shows both of them "In Transit - Delivery Delayed" - oh really?

I shake my head in utter and total disbelief - in spite of notifying in writing our local postmaster.

c) If all goes as planned I should complete Canes #84 (Red Maple) and #85 (Sugar Maple) - with those critter tracks - by week's end.

As they say in show biz, stay tuned.

-neb

ps - Isn't God good?!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Good looking wood sticks. What did you use to cut the round tenon?


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

I did not cut them . . . all I've done is take them out of the box (gift) and take the pics.


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Tenon was cut using a Veritas 60 degree tenon cutter....


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Those will make some great sticks Neb!

Rodney


----------

